# 35mm (50mm equivalent) Canon EF-M Lens - f/2 or Better



## Ed V (Dec 23, 2016)

Any chance we'll see this in the foreseeable future?


----------



## jolyonralph (Dec 23, 2016)

If they can do something as sharp and as portable as the Sony Zeiss f/2.8 FE lens then I'd be happy for a f/2.8 option. We can always bolt the EF 35mm f/2.0 IS on an adaptor on an EF-M so there is no point making something that's not significantly smaller and lighter than that combination.


----------



## Jopa (Jan 5, 2017)

jolyonralph said:


> If they can do something as sharp and as portable as the Sony Zeiss f/2.8 FE lens then I'd be happy for a f/2.8 option. We can always bolt the EF 35mm f/2.0 IS on an adaptor on an EF-M so there is no point making something that's not significantly smaller and lighter than that combination.



I think the 40/2.8 STM is not far from the Sony 35/2.8 in terms of the size and quality (have them both). The price difference is huge though. If Canon makes a similar lens to the STM for the M-mount keeping the price under 200 - it would be awesome.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 6, 2017)

Jopa said:


> I think the 40/2.8 STM is not far from the Sony 35/2.8 in terms of the size and quality (have them both). The price difference is huge though. If Canon makes a similar lens to the STM for the M-mount keeping the price under 200 - it would be awesome.



+1 ... yes! 

i do believe canon will bring the following EF-M prime lenses in the foreseeable future: 35/2.0 STM, 50/1.8 STM and most importantly: 85/2.4 IS STM 

as compact as possible, with decent IQ and at excellent price-value ratio. just like the entire EF-M lens lineup (except optically weak kit lens 15-45).


----------



## Ed V (Jan 22, 2017)

I've seen elsewhere on Canon Rumors that Canon is "planning" to release another EF-M prime lens in 2017. Nothing definite I guess but I think I read that they are looking at 3 possibilities. 

What do you think is the possibility of a EF-M 32mm f/2? That would be very close to a 50mm full frame equivalent. With a 35mm FF equivalent (22mm f/2) and a 50mm FF equivalent (32mm f/2), I think Canon would be sending a strong message as to their commitment to the EF-M line as a complement to the EF line. 

Just my thought.

Ed


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 22, 2017)

The logic of the market will force Canon to launch an EF-M 30mm (or 35) F1.8. Meanwhile, users of EOS-M have to settle for the options of Sigma, Samyang and Mitakon.

But there are no rumors about when Canon will do that.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jan 22, 2017)

Currently we have a 22mm f/2.0 and a 28mm f/3.5 for EF-M.

The stunning lack of new EF-M prime lenses on a system that is actually selling very well (especially in Asia) tells me one of two things:

a) They're assuming that people are happy with the lighter EF primes and the EF/EF-M adaptor (which is true in many cases - I see no need for an EF-M 50mm 1.8 for example when the combination with the mount adaptor and the standard EF 50mm is so light.

Certainly the combinations of EF 40mm f/2.8, 50mm f/1.8 and to a lesser extent the 50mm f/1.4, 85mm f/1.8 and the 24/28/35 IS trinity with the adaptor give a great variety of relatively compact lenses. They are missing a lightweight wide-angle prime however. 


b) They're waiting to figure out what they want to do with full-frame. If, for example, they were to do an EF-M 50mm f/1.8 then they might as well do it with a full-frame image circle. But how do Canon market a full frame EF-M lenses when you haven't got a system yet that can use them at full frame? Answer: you hold on and wait until you've decided what you want to do.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 22, 2017)

jolyonralph said:


> Currently we have a 22mm f/2.0 and a 28mm f/3.5 for EF-M.
> 
> The stunning lack of new EF-M prime lenses on a system that is actually selling very well (especially in Asia) tells me one of two things:
> 
> ...



You missed the third thing:

c) Consumers overwhelmingly prefer zoom lenses.


----------



## slclick (Jan 22, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> jolyonralph said:
> 
> 
> > Currently we have a 22mm f/2.0 and a 28mm f/3.5 for EF-M.
> ...




And that is why the rumor of the ef-s prime announcement is a rare bird.


----------



## Ed V (Jan 23, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> jolyonralph said:
> 
> 
> > Currently we have a 22mm f/2.0 and a 28mm f/3.5 for EF-M.
> ...




Well someone has to be buying the EF-M 22mm prime. I bought my M5 in early January and was told the 22mm lens was backordered and it would take a week to 10 days. Just last week, I was told by B&H that the expected target date was now moved back to February 22. Demand has to be outstripping supply or else there are some manufacturing issues. Anyway I canceled the order and was able to order the last refurb 22mm from the Canon site. Not sure what is holding things up with that lens. 

That said if it does seem that the casual consumer prefers zooms, it also seems they are likely to pick up something like the 50 1.8 as their foray into prime lenses. If so, the a 32mm EF-M lens (the 50mm full frame equivalent) would be a good choice for the next EF-M prime lens. 

Just my thinking and my hope!


----------



## Ginzo (Jan 27, 2017)

I have the Samyang 12 2.0 (19.6 eq), 21 1.4 (33.6 eq) and 50 1.2 (80 eq)

Fantastic and cheap lenses (bought all of them new for less than 700 euros). 

They also released a 35 1.2 and Mitakon has a spectacular 35 0.95

All native EF-M Mount. I have the M3 8)

Idgas what Canon decide to produce in years from now since you already have those options available


----------



## JoFT (Feb 18, 2017)

I would like to have something like a 50mm f1.7 or so... with IS


----------

